# Eastern Sierra ebike friendly trails?



## bigbasin (Sep 10, 2016)

Getting ready for the Fall Color in the Easter Sierras - Walker River to June Lake, and up 120 & 108.

I will call USFS later this week to ask, but has anyone ridden their ebike on any trails on the Eastern Sierras?


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

There are some single & double track trails between June lake & Mammoth. They are moto trails, But I bet most would be fun on an E bike. Lots of other similar trails wandering all over the place near there as well. 
We used to do moto on the 2 track logging trails on the east side of the main highway there that go forever to some beautiful spots if you have the range. Go there & explore, you'll have fun, but lots of soft pumice dirt, big tires probably.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Mammoth/June area is as chill as it gets. I've been riding up there for years. Just be respectful and you can pretty much ride everywhere.


----------

